# Moving to Benidorm - secondary schools?



## mariealex (Jan 13, 2016)

hi me my partner and son are looking to move to Benidorm September 2017 when my son will be starting secondary school. we are thinking off living in the gated community of sierra Cortina what I need to no is whats the best schools for children who don't speak Spanish as my son doesn't speak Spanish at all will he pick Spanish up easily and quickly thanks in advance marie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mariealex said:


> hi me my partner and son are looking to move to Benidorm September 2017 when my son will be starting secondary school. we are thinking off living in the gated community of sierra Cortina what I need to no is whats the best schools for children who don't speak Spanish as my son doesn't speak Spanish at all will he pick Spanish up easily and quickly thanks in advance marie


:welcome:

I've moved your question to its own thread so that you're more likely to get replies.

I'm about 40 mins north of Bendorm

The usual advice for anyone with a secondary school age child, is that International/British school would be best

Most children of that age will struggle to learn Spanish - and Valenciano in this area as well - quickly & fluently enough to be able to study & pass exams in the two languages.

Of course there are exceptions - but they really are exceptions


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As an aside, I notice that you said partner and not husband. Generally in Spain you will be treated as separate people by the authorities - certainly in terms of proving income for your "residencia" .

Are you both planning to work in Spain?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

At his age the lad will need an English Language International School which don't come cheap.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I attended Laude Lady Elizabeth School just outside of Benissa which is about 30 mins from Benidorm. It was an amazing school and i could not recommend it enough, i attended from year 4-13 and have an amazing education thanks to them. They offer school buses which run all the way to Benidorm so if transport was an issue they are always another option. However it depends how much you are looking to spend on his education as it is not cheap.


----------



## mariealex (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone . Im not going to be working but my partner is a fisherman who works out of holland xx


----------

